# clexane and painkillers



## fluffy jumper

Hi


I have a hip problem which means I often take painkillers.  Quite often I take paracetamol and ibrupofen together or paracetamol and codeine.


I am now taking 40mg of clexane per day and I think I read that you shouldn't take ibrupogen while using clexane.

Could you advice the strongest pain killers I can take while using clexane?

Many thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Non steroidal anti-inflammatories such as ibuprofen can cause bleeding, as can enoxaparin (clexane) due to it being an anticoagulant.

Use is not recommended unless essential. This is a doctor's decision. I have seen both prescribed together where the benefit in the individual patient outweighs any risk of bleeding.

Ibuprofen is not supposed to be very good for fertility, so you might want to consider avoiding it.
It is certainly not recommended in pregnancy.

If paracetamol and codeine is not enough, then perhaps you should see the doctor for advice on a stronger pain relief that it compatible with fertility treatment/pregnancy.


----------

